# <div> übereinander lagern?



## Kopfballstar (10. Juli 2004)

Hallo
ich habe zwei ebenen mit je einem *.gif gefüllt.
Die Ebenen sollen übereinander liegen ( und damit auch die gif's )aber das klappt irgendwie nicht. Die gif's liegen immer untereinander:

<div id="1a" style="left:10; top:10; width:165; height:20" z-index="2">
<a href="#" onclick="show('profil')" ><img src="fading.gif"  border="0"></a>

</div><div id="1b" style="left:10; top:10; width:165; height:20" z-index="1">
<a href="#" onclick="show('profil')" ><img src="profil.gif"  border="0"></a>
</div>

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## Krypthonas (10. Juli 2004)

Du hast vergessen dem Objekt Element *DIV* das *Style* Attribut mit der Eigenschaft position zu übermitteln:

Folgendes Beispiel legt *DIV - Elemente* übereinander:


```
<div id="1" style="position:absolute">
Hallo
</div>
<div id="2" style="position:absolute">
Wie gehts denn so?
</div>
```

In diesem Sinne


----------



## scorpio-php (11. Juli 2004)

krass den code hab ich auch schon lang gesucht... schätze mal das lässt sich dann auch aufs unendliche ausreizen oder 2 übereinanderliegende inhalte maximum?

thx a lot


----------



## Krypthonas (11. Juli 2004)

Richtig. Theoretisch kann man so eigene Grafiken/Statistiken(Pulsstatistiken) per 1x1 Pixel Große Div Layer erzeugen ohne jegliche GD Libary. Belastet zwar sehr den Server & den Traffic aber naja.

In diesem Sinne

//edit: Buchstabendreher


----------



## Kopfballstar (11. Juli 2004)

Hm, danke.
Geht das nur mit position:absolute ?
Dann habe ich nämlich ein Problem: Ich habe ein Javascript Menü gebastelt. Klickt man auf einen Menüpunkt dann erscheinen Submenü Punkte und die anderen Menüpunkte verschieben sich halt weiter nach unten.
Mit Position:absolute bleibt ja alles star stehen und ich kann das Submenü nicht sehen.
Lasse ich position:absolute weg, liegen die 2 <div> nicht übereinander
Die 2<div> sind für den Mouseover Effekt - und das muß ich mit 2 <div> realisieren.


----------



## Krypthonas (11. Juli 2004)

Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es nicht.

In diesem Sinne


----------

